# Wild Australia Expo



## bigguy (Sep 1, 2004)

The Wild Australia Expo is the first of its kind in Australia. Wether a second will be held depends on the support this expo receives. So please if you live within travelling distance of Darlingharbour, please support this event by attending and by also getting all your friends and families to attend . They need more then 25,000 people to attend to break even. Lets hope the weather is kind. 

I personally think it is going to be awesome, and I look forward to seeing as many members of APS there(including africa) :lol: :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL sorry bigguy I'll be changing globes cos I use thermostats  LOL.
I'd love to be there mate but unfortunately theres no way I can make it  I've already planned to come up there in October and I'm only a poor urchin who has to attend work in order to feed my wife and seventy two kids


----------



## Slateman (Sep 1, 2004)

I am spreding world mate. Bringing 5 people my self.


----------



## bigguy (Sep 1, 2004)

Great Slatey, now we only need another 24, 994 to go :shock:


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 1, 2004)

Bigguy, I would love to go but, alas, cannot.


----------



## instar (Sep 1, 2004)

I reckon they get the 25k easy bigguy, even the squeamish have a fascination for herps! :lol:


----------



## ozherpconservation (Sep 2, 2004)

I was planning on coming down there for it but with just starting a new job and all it doesn't look like I'll be able to make it


----------



## Bryony (Sep 2, 2004)

well i will be there for sure!!!!!
even getting some of my squirmish friends to go


----------



## Nicole (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm there! Trying to drag along the other half and his kids too... If not then I'm going solo.

BTW
Who's going to the Expo on Saturday?
Anyone going to the conference on Sunday?


----------



## Jonny (Sep 2, 2004)

Im there on Saturday


----------



## Bryony (Sep 2, 2004)

same
not going sunday anymore its DADDY DAY OUT!!!!!


----------



## Slateman (Sep 2, 2004)

Bryony I am daddy to. :cry: 
Looks like the expo is having big publicity now. Lot of talk on radio.


----------



## ether (Sep 2, 2004)

Lol ime spending some quality time with my dad at the expo......dont know what day yet though.


----------



## Splitmore (Sep 2, 2004)

Its also going to be a great opportunity to see some different and unusual animals up close, and also see the quality of animals that are being kept and bred. Most of the reptiles that will be on display belong to private breeders and Anthony Stimson has tried to source 'the best of the best' animals for the exhibit. So if your in the market for any new herps this coming season this is a great opportunity to check out different breeders animals and also meet some very experienced keepers.


----------



## herptrader (Sep 2, 2004)

The "Today" program on Channel 9 gave the expo pretty solid publicity this morning when they forcast their weather... a different animal every half hour. The two I saw (before going to work) were a small salt water crocodile and a possum.

I wish I could go but a trip to Sydney this weekend is out of the question. :?


----------



## Springherp (Sep 2, 2004)

An overpass near my place has a huge banner, advertising the expo, spread across it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

Sounds like its gonna be HUGE


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll be at the expo on Saturday and the CARA Conference on Sunday. If anyone sees an average-height fat bloke with short dark-brown hair and a fresh stud through his lip....stay away. I've heard he can be a bit friggin' annoying.

Simon Archibald


----------



## hugsta (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll be there Saturday morn for the breaky with Dobey and Bry and anyone else that is going along.
I'll also be there for the conference on Sunday.

Looking forward to meeting some APS members as well.

See you there...... :lol:


----------



## Splitmore (Sep 2, 2004)

> If anyone sees an average-height fat bloke with short dark-brown hair and a fresh stud through his lip.


If there's one thing about herp gaterings it certainly attracts all sorts!


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Sep 2, 2004)

Sadly Splitmore, we are bizarre creatures some of us!!!

Simon Archibald


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

You mean weirdos?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Sep 2, 2004)

Didn't think you were coming Brodes?

Simon Archibald


----------



## Splitmore (Sep 2, 2004)

your not wrong there Simon, but how boring would the world be without us weirdo's!!!!


----------



## hugsta (Sep 2, 2004)

He will be there in presence Simon......LOL


----------



## Springherp (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll be taking heaps of pics to annoy you lot from interstate. I'll try and catch some weirdos on film too.


----------



## dobermanmick (Sep 2, 2004)

Ill be there on sat cant wait to put a face to the nicknames !  

Also will have the cameras ready for action !


----------



## hugsta (Sep 2, 2004)

> Also will have the cameras ready for action


Same here, bet there will be heaps of Bryony.......there always is for some reason.... :shock: :lol:


----------



## dobermanmick (Sep 2, 2004)

I dont know whether my wife will let me !


----------



## hugsta (Sep 2, 2004)

I hear ya Mick......


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

hugsta said:


> > Also will have the cameras ready for action
> 
> 
> Same here, bet there will be heaps of Bryony.......there always is for some reason.... :shock: :lol:



Bahhhhh, save your memory cards for proper shots!!!


----------



## dobermanmick (Sep 2, 2004)

If i lower the quality i can get about 2000 on the 256 sd card


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Sep 2, 2004)

Speaking of weirdos, who is that drunken idiot on the left :roll: 

Simon Archibald


----------



## Springherp (Sep 2, 2004)

nice hat....


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

Saw him at the mardi-gras last year when I was giving sherm a lift


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm sure I know what type of "lift" you were giving him too ;-)

Simon Archibald


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

yeah, we're going steady now


----------



## dobermanmick (Sep 2, 2004)

And i thought long distance relationships dont work


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll be at the "Breakfast With Bryony" and at the Expo half the day Saturday, then all day on Sunday.....can't wait to see you all there!


----------



## Cerion (Sep 2, 2004)

Was going Saturday now Going Sunday ... damnit


----------



## Hickson (Sep 3, 2004)

I'll be there Saturday morning, still don't know about Sunday tho'.


----------



## peterescue (Sep 3, 2004)

I just went down to help set up Sydney Wildlifes stand. It looks great down there. Hardly anything has been done but they will be working late into the night and tomorrow should be amazing.
I'll be there on Sunday to have a look round. 
Anthony and crew look totally wired. The enclosures are super simple. I am amazed I didnt think of it before. now I know want to do with all that perspex I have.


----------



## bigguy (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi, Just got home from setting up my display cages, and as Peter said. Its looking amazing indeed. Anthonys reptile enclosures for the animals are simply built, but huge. The animals will look great in them.

When i left they still had heaps to do, so I imagine they will be working long into the night. They are having heaps of trouble with the large Croc tank and I think they will be lucky if they can get it working properly by tomorrow. Oh well theres still heaps to see even if the croc doesn't make it. I beleive there is a strange 5 metre NT Python going to be there as well. I can't wait for that one as I have never ever seen one of these. I have my camera ready allready.

See you all there tomorrow.


----------



## hugsta (Sep 3, 2004)

> I beleive there is a strange 5 metre NT Python going to be there as well.


Oenpelli perhaps.........


----------



## bigguy (Sep 3, 2004)

Hugsta, lucky guess :lol:


----------



## Ricko (Sep 4, 2004)

i hate living in vic wish i could have gone to this meeting would have been great to go. make sure we see every photo anyone takes so we can get jealous.


----------



## rodentrancher (Sep 4, 2004)

Yeah this weekend should be a buzz for all those who can make it!! Wish we were there too. Have fun ya all!! Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Splitmore (Sep 4, 2004)

> When i left they still had heaps to do, so I imagine they will be working long into the night.


Yep Bob, you weren't wrong there still working at midnight to get all up and running and back before 7am this morning to finish it off. Those through the door right on 10 am would have noticed a few of us running around frantically getting animals in place etc. but things couldn't have run smoother once the public were allowed in. 
The croc exhibit has finally been sorted out, I think everyone was a bit shocked at the size of the animal lurking in that enclosure!
Anyone undecided about going, all I can say is do yourself a favour and go, you'll see some animals there that you may never see again. Anthony and the team from Wild Expo have done a fantastic job getting this expo together so definately make the effort to get along and check it out.


----------



## shaun (Sep 4, 2004)

I went to the expo and it was really good!! I loved it all the way, I also had a fun time. If no one goes they are missing out on a good and interesting time!!

Shaun


----------



## peterescue (Sep 5, 2004)

I agree Shaun. I enjoyed it. Heaps of people I know were there and Im sure if Id asked a lot more would have identified themselves. 
Its got a way to go yet but this was the first year. I dont think they made their money back but enough to make Anthony think about trying again next year. He needs a big sponsor though.


----------



## ether (Sep 5, 2004)

Just got back from the expo....again......twice in two days.


----------



## lutzd (Sep 5, 2004)

For those who attended the Expo in Sydney this weekend, I created an album for you to upload your pics if you wish. 

It's under APS Gatherings in the Photo Gallery. 

There are two sub-albums - Reptiles and People. If any of your photos don't fit either of those categories, just upload them to the top level of "Wildlife Spectacular - Darling Harbour Sep 2004". 

And just in case you get lost - go here : http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php and go into the first album.


----------



## Hickson (Sep 5, 2004)

Went to the expo yesterday and it was great!  Unfortunately, I had to leave early and couldn't go at all today, but the few hours I was there was well worht the entrance fee. Highlights (for me) would have to be the albino Olive Python and the Oenpelli. Didn't see the croc (just a dark shadow in the water), but I did see the Thorny Devils and Bigguy's weird Blackheaded python. 

A lot of stands: Mike Swan Books had me drooling,  several people who build enclosures and incubators, Canberra Exotic Pets (bought a plastic tree stump, very large, for only $20 - Bryony bought all the rest), NPWS, Alice Springs Desert Park (with the Thorny Devils), Bullo Creek Station in the NT, Australian Native Bee Society, Mini Beasts, Australian Geographic, Australian Museum etc.

The only thing I didn't like was that somebody had some Land mullets in a large display that was a sandy/desert environment - that was a tad disappointing. 

Met a few APS people I hadn't met before, namely Dobermanmick and Snakegirl, Bigguy, and Artie, who introduced himself after recognising Bryony from her photos! Also caught up with Marshall Black from the Territory Wildlife Park (he's the one who brought down the Oenpelli) and Steve Jackson from NSW Dept of Agriculture. 

Overall, well worth it, and I hope they do an Expo in the other capital cities so the rest of APS can get along to it!



Hix


----------



## CHEWY (Sep 5, 2004)

I went yesterday. Unfortunately I was too hungover to make breakfast.  
I really enjoyed it although I was a little lost with my headache and it's setup. I liked the diamond python that the black lines that ran the length of its body. Quite unusual.
But my definate faves were the molochs and the little freshies. They were saying that they were pygmys and that they were full grown. I've never heard of that before. Has any one else?


----------



## Hickson (Sep 5, 2004)

Yeah, I saw that Chewy. I haven't heard it before, but I think it's something that should be followed up. Maybe one of our NT members have heard of it, the Pygmy Freshwater Crocodile?

Baritji?


Hix


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 5, 2004)

Johnny Crocs?


----------



## Hickson (Sep 5, 2004)

Yup


----------



## hugsta (Sep 5, 2004)

They are actually a new species waiting to be classed. Aparently they have been breading them for a while and that is as big as they grow. They will be selling for about $1000 a hatchie.

I think the expo was great, and the conference was good as well. Unfortunately with the conference a couple of the more popular speaches were cut short (pyhtons and varanids).


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 5, 2004)

> They are actually a new species waiting to be classed. Aparently they have been breading them for a while and that is as big as they grow. They will be selling for about $1000 a hatchie.


What IS the adult size of these animals ?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Sep 5, 2004)

About 3ft Phil...they have permits to catch them now and establish breeding colonies themselves and to sell them for private trade because Cane Toads are wiping out areas near them and haven't been described yet.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

Yeah mate,
I had previously heard of the pygmy johnstoni.... Never seen one though.

Brodie


----------



## hugsta (Sep 5, 2004)

Can I have one ....... pleeeeeeaaaasseeee.... :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 5, 2004)

Don't think you can in NSW mate


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

No you can't "yet" afro. But apparently they are trying to change that. :lol: 
That's gotta be a good thing.


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 6, 2004)

Indeed it does! Who knows, maybe one day we'll be able to keep fileys in Vic  Or Bockies for that matter


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeh! How good would that be for you guys.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

Nah probably not afric 
You can dream tho


----------



## Hickson (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, they say it's a new subspecies that only grows to a metre. But I'd like to know what the evidence is for it being a new ssp., because it's possible that it's just a population where all the larger crocs are removed from the population by some ecological factor. In a similar way to fish stocks in Eastern Australia where the average size is decreasing.



Hix


----------



## peterescue (Sep 6, 2004)

The pygmy Cj's have been known for several decades now. I seem to recall that they live up in the gorges and are georaphically isolated. I saw a short doco on them ages ago so I cant remember much about it. I would have thought they'd been classified by now. I have a photo of one somewhere. I'll try and find it.


----------



## Springherp (Sep 6, 2004)

Apparently they are not even a subspecies of johnstoni, but a whole new species! They live alongside normal freshies and salties, so are not isolated.


----------



## instar (Sep 6, 2004)

I posted a pic of one in Reptile show album David lutz created, under "reptiles"  Ill be first to put my hand up if they let us have em!


----------



## Linus (Sep 6, 2004)

I thought the expo was excellent. 

The diamonds were incredible. I'd never seen a diamond with such high yellows before. There was also a very nice black/white diamond.

The jungles were also very nice - especially Bigguy's juvenile (which I've since found out is not for sale  )

Also was great to see an oenpelli and albino olives. My g.f was speechless when she read the blurb about the olives which stated the breeding pairs value as somewhere in the 250k vicinity!

And did anyone see the huuuge green tree frog! It was over 20yrs old adn the biggest i have ever seen. I have a photo I will post later.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Sep 6, 2004)

Linus,
The albino Olives weren't valued at $250K...that's what Gavin wanted. Just quietly too, I doubt anyone in Australia would pay anywhere near that amount for a albino pairs and a few het pairs...dreamin'

Simon Archibald


----------



## Linus (Sep 6, 2004)

Ahh ok. Thanks Simon.

Yeh seems a little steep. I think I'd read a post on here a while ago that mentioned a similar price so thought that must be the going rate.

They are quite nice in real life though...far nicer than in the pictures I reckon.


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

I saw that frog linus, was the size of an adults hand and then some. Was enormous.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes Linus the albinos were amazing in real life. And the frog was HUGE...kept jumping off the lady's hands 

Simon Archibald


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

> the albinos were amazing in real life.


They sure were Simon, but they whole collection is not worth 250K.


----------



## snakehunter (Sep 6, 2004)

I thought that big green tree frog was a bit ugly, with all that skin hanging over its eyes. Oh and if anyone saw the diamond that came third, that was mine. There was a very nice Kimberley Rock Monitor there, apparently they are also being collected for the captive trade.


----------



## Bryony (Sep 6, 2004)

Simon_Archibald said:


> Yes Linus the albinos were amazing in real life.
> Simon Archibald



nah i am sorry but it looks like chocolate!
i thought it was an add for milky bar kid
lol


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

> There was a very nice Kimberley Rock Monitor there, apparently they are also being collected for the captive trade.


They are apparently in breeding programs now SH. Apparently breeding pairs will be $5000 and hatchies will be $1000 each. Not to bad really when you consider there are none around.


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

P.S. snakehunter, congrats on your diamond. You were up against some pretty tuff competition. 

Which one was yours? Those black and yellow ones were pretty awesome as was the B&W ones.


----------



## peterescue (Sep 6, 2004)

Simon_Archibald said:


> Linus,
> The albino Olives weren't valued at $250K...that's what Gavin wanted. Just quietly too, I doubt anyone in Australia would pay anywhere near that amount for a albino pairs and a few het pairs...dreamin'
> 
> Simon Archibald



If your referring to the original ad on Herptrader it was $150k.
Subsequent ad had prices per individual as I recall.


----------



## peterescue (Sep 6, 2004)

Springherp said:


> Apparently they are not even a subspecies of johnstoni, but a whole new species! They live alongside normal freshies and salties, so are not isolated.



Oh well, I heard different but as I say it was about 20 years ago.


----------



## snakehunter (Sep 6, 2004)

Hugsta, mine was a black and yellow, smaller than the two that beat her, she was next to Alan's 'Blocker'.


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

Yep, I know the one. Surprised I didn't see you there, then again I may have seeing as I don't know what you look like. I was there at the end when Alan was packing Blocker up for a bit.

OH, hang on, did you come along with two others and take your diamond while Alan was near Blocker??


----------



## snakehunter (Sep 6, 2004)

Yea that was probably me, I was the red head


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

I was with Shermy and saw you come in. If I had know I would of said g'day. Oh well! :lol: Next time.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Sep 6, 2004)

peterescue said:


> If your referring to the original ad on Herptrader



I'm not referring to that. There was an advertisment sign displayed with the Olives.



hugtsa said:


> They are apparently in breeding programs now SH. Apparently breeding pairs will be $5000 and hatchies will be $1000 each.



I think the pairs are adult w/c specimens that they have permits to catch and sell...the hatchies will be c/b. That's my understanding from Gavin anyway.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

Tell everyone why dont you !
Oh well, my name is down already hehe


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

> I think the pairs are adult w/c specimens that they have permits to catch and sell...the hatchies will be c/b. That's my understanding from Gavin anyway.


Yeh righto Simon, I wasn't 100% sure about the monitors and where they were coming from but new the $ for them was pretty right.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah brodes...we shoulda shut up!!!!! Oh well, I'm down for some...will let you know how it goes with Gavin.

Daz, if that Flavi turns out to be female, I may not be buying any. I've just located 2 female Lacies that I have a pick of and if I get greedy, I might take both ;-)

Simon Archibald


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

Remember you would let me know second Daz


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Sep 6, 2004)

HAHA - for once in your life you won't come first ;-)

Simon Archibald


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

LMAO, no worries guys, I will PM you first Simon and you next Brodes once I have found out. Then it will go on here.
Oh!! And keep the price I mentioned to yourselves as well. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

lmao


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

You a second rower now brodes.....lol


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Sep 6, 2004)

No worries about price Daz.

Simon Archibald


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks mate. :lol:


----------



## instar (Sep 6, 2004)

snakehunter said:


> I thought that big green tree frog was a bit ugly, with all that skin hanging over its eyes.



If it was the one i saw it was overweight. That skin is called tympanic ridges, should be prominent but overly so. Was another healthy big cearulea there, i uploaded a pic in the expo album. :wink:


----------



## Bryony (Sep 6, 2004)

hey springherp, hugsta, dobermanmick and snakegirl............
when are you going to put up the pics?!?!?!?!?!?!?

you all had some great shots and they are not in the wild expo album yet, i wanna see them!


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

Have put up a heap in animals Bryony. 
I have also just finished putting 15 piccies in the ppl folder.
Go check em out.


----------



## Springherp (Sep 6, 2004)

I just finished putting in my animal pics.


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

Excellent their young Tom.


----------



## dobermanmick (Sep 6, 2004)

> hey springherp, hugsta, dobermanmick and snakegirl............
> when are you going to put up the pics?!?!?!?!?!?!?


Some of us have to work Bry 

And play with new snakes I will try to get some up tonight


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

Has the gas subsided Dobey, I hope so for your sake....LMAO


----------



## dobermanmick (Sep 6, 2004)

No probs i think she saved it just for you !


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

LOL, don't save me any, I have enough to deal with here as it is.....LOL


----------



## Ricko (Sep 6, 2004)

im definetly going next year if they are going to have it again!!! does anyone know if they made enough money for it to happen again???


----------



## peterescue (Sep 6, 2004)

Simon_Archibald said:


> peterescue said:
> 
> 
> > If your referring to the original ad on Herptrader
> ...



Its a bit confusing as he had them advertised recently with prices per pair or as singles. I couldnt see $250k there somehow. This sign was on the olive enclosure at the xpo?.


----------



## ether (Sep 6, 2004)

Yep...


----------



## bigguy (Sep 6, 2004)

Peter, the Albino Olives are for sale at $50,000 per pair. The $250,000 quote on the cage was for the whole Albino Olive breeding program, including all eggs currently in the incubator


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

Do you know why he seems so keen on selling them bigguy?? 

The whole collection constantly seems to come up for sale but for obviously way too much or else they would have been sold.


----------



## ether (Sep 6, 2004)

Do you think that is a reasonable price? Is there a big market for them?


----------



## bigguy (Sep 6, 2004)

No, I do not beleive that it is a good price in Australia. The market is too limited, and you would never get your money back.

However, if it was for sale at that price in the USA then it definately would be worth it


----------



## peterescue (Sep 6, 2004)

Ah! I see. Thanks Bigguy. He cant seem to settle on a price that stands for any period of time.


----------



## Splitmore (Sep 6, 2004)

Apparently some of the animals meet the criteria for export to certain institutions overseas(second and thrid generation captive bred etc.) so they may appear overseas. On one hand I'd love to see them in Australian collections but at that price no way!
There have been hets available from time to time so there's a good chance that some will become available, hopefully at a more realistic price.


----------



## hugsta (Sep 6, 2004)

A more realistic price is what they need to be bred succesfully out here. Ppl will then be able to afford them and then they will become succesful by the amount of other ppl breeding them as well.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Sep 6, 2004)

From memory Gavin said there was 60-something eggs in the incubator at the moment from this stock. There is no way anyone in Australia would pay that much money for all these snakes, because the huge price per snake they would have to sell the albinos at (which would not be all of them as some are hets) to make money back would mean nobody would buy them anyways.

Like Bob said, the market is in USA where people will buy them. People would pay good money for them here, but I can't see them being another GTP. What does everyone think? Is it likely they will command $6500+ per snake?

Simon Archibald


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Sep 6, 2004)

peterescue said:


> I couldnt see $250k there somehow



It was clearly displayed on the Olive enclosure. "The entire stock comprising 2 pairs of albinos and all other genetic stock is for sale. Offers *above* $250K can be submitted to Gavin Bedford...yadda yadda..."

Simon Archibald


----------



## peterescue (Sep 7, 2004)

No Simon, I couldnt see them being worth $250K. Somewhat along the lines of your thoughts. There is a semblance of agreement between us here. i was trying to wade through the various permutations that Gavin has had in place to sell these things.


----------

